# I need cold weather chi clothing advice



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi. I just posted a question about Zack & Zoey sizing, when I realized I had another, more general clothing question as well. What cold weather chi clothing have you found to be the best? Cotton or poly/cotton blend (like a hoodie, or jammies), sweaters/acrylic, or fleece (like a jacket or cuddler)? Which type(s) best keep a short haired chi warm, without overheating? Our Midwest winters can get mighty cold! We keep our home on the cooler side in the Winter too. I'll eventually get her a coat for outside use (or possibly just puppy pad train her for Winter), but I'm wondering about what cold weather clothing would be best for inside use, and short trips outside when it's not below freezing. Thanks again, all.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the blanket style sweaters/jackets for quick trips outside. They velcro around the neck and tummy, and are super quick to take on and off. 

As for a jacket when it's quite cold, we plan on getting Odie this one: chihuahua winter dog coat. She really doesn't handle the cold well, so we stick mainly to indoors when it's really cold, but when it's down to just -5 to -10 below, I think a good jacket will make a huge difference!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have some cute flannel jammie tops for sale. theres a thread in the buyer/seller sectiion with pics. i havent updated which prints i have , i got some more in a week or so ago. let me know if you like them..i can tell you what prints are available in your girls size


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It really depends on the dog. Gonzo is always cold, as soon as it dips below 75 degrees, he's asking for his hoodie. Billy, being a blue with little hair, also asks for his hoodie when the weather dips. The others wait until it is really cold. Some get hoodies, some get more like t shirt material depending on their size, if they have a double or single coat, or if they show that they are cold. Sherman and Isis never want clothes on no matter how cold, so they usually never wear any. So, the answer is a little complicated.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate knitted sweater style dog clothing, my guys get out of them in 5 seconds and after they have done that a few times they are stretched and useless - don't waste your money.

I love the Hip Doggie fleece vests. They are warm, they wash and wear well and most importantly they STAY ON!

2nd favorite are the casual canine camo hoodies I got from ioffer (you can get these off amazon too). They stay on, fit well and have worn pretty well.


----------



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

oohh...I'm going to need cold weather clothing also. It's going to be an early Fall in upstate NY. Chloe is already getting chilly in the mornings.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

OzChi said:


> I hate knitted sweater style dog clothing, my guys get out of them in 5 seconds and after they have done that a few times they are stretched and useless - don't waste your money.
> 
> I love the Hip Doggie fleece vests. They are warm, they wash and wear well and most importantly they STAY ON!
> 
> 2nd favorite are the casual canine camo hoodies I got from ioffer (you can get these off amazon too). They stay on, fit well and have worn pretty well.


We got Brew a cable knit sweater from our local natural pet store and it doesn't stretch out at all, it's really well made. This company is where it's from: Chilly Dog Sweaters | Products Archive
They're expensive, but we got it 50% off.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> We got Brew a cable knit sweater from our local natural pet store and it doesn't stretch out at all, it's really well made. This company is where it's from: Chilly Dog Sweaters | Products Archive
> They're expensive, but we got it 50% off.


He probably doesn't flip on his back and wiggle until he gets out of it like mine do!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My kids will wear sweaters but I buy Walmart sweaters. They are well made but during the summer you can find them for $1.00. I always think my kids will put a hole in it, stretch it out etc so buying a $1 sweater if they ruin it oh well. We have hoodies too. I also have jackets from light weight to heavy duty. 

Examples of some of the things I have:

Raincoats

Amazon.com: Dogit Style Reversible Butterfly Dog Raincoat, Small, Purple: Pet Supplies

Mid weight (Target has these)
Boots & Barkley Small Vest - Fits Dogs 5lbs - 15lbs: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies

To heavy coats like these
Amazon.com: Pet Life Metallic Fashion Parka with Removable Hood in Metallic Blue - Medium: Pet Supplies


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

elaina said:


> i have some cute flannel jammie tops for sale. theres a thread in the buyer/seller sectiion with pics. i havent updated which prints i have , i got some more in a week or so ago. let me know if you like them..i can tell you what prints are available in your girls size


I'm so sorry it took me this long to reply! I haven't been on the forum in quite awhile. Those are SO cute!  Unfortunately though, I had to limit my purchases to only what I could get on Amazon (since we had an Amazon gift certificate). I ended up going with a Casual Canine pink camo hoodie.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

OzChi said:


> I hate knitted sweater style dog clothing, my guys get out of them in 5 seconds and after they have done that a few times they are stretched and useless - don't waste your money.
> 
> I love the Hip Doggie fleece vests. They are warm, they wash and wear well and most importantly they STAY ON!
> 
> 2nd favorite are the casual canine camo hoodies I got from ioffer (you can get these off amazon too). They stay on, fit well and have worn pretty well.


We did end up going with a Casual Canine hoodie from Amazon--in pink camo. Chica seems to really like the extra warmth, and she looks so cute!  Sorry it took me so long to reply! I haven't been on the forum in quite awhile.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the great ideas! I'm so sorry it's taken me this long to reply, but I haven't been on the forum in quite awhile.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love the blanket style sweaters/jackets for quick trips outside. They velcro around the neck and tummy, and are super quick to take on and off.
> 
> As for a jacket when it's quite cold, we plan on getting Odie this one: chihuahua winter dog coat. She really doesn't handle the cold well, so we stick mainly to indoors when it's really cold, but when it's down to just -5 to -10 below, I think a good jacket will make a huge difference!




Wow I a loving that coat! Maybe biscuit will be closer to his full grown size by x-mas so Santa can bring him one of those!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

If you knit or that other thing that starts with a c you could always check out some knitting forums and find some free patterns for dog clothing. I have a few I want to knit for Daisy.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

The best winter coats I have seen so far are the Hurtta ones as they are wind- and waterproof. 

The knit sweaters are ok as long as it's not raining or snowing outside. This is because as soon as they get wet they will make your dog cold (i.e. when you dog runs through snow with it the body heat will melt the snow and the sweater will soak up water making your dog wet and cold).

So when the clothing should be used for snowy days, make sure it is especially waterproof.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Attached is a picture of Chica in her new hoodie.


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

Popping in to suggest American Apparel hoodies! Our girl has the purple one: Flex Fleece Dog Zip Hoodie | Clothing & Accessories for Pets | American Apparel They're soft, easy to get on and off due to the zipper, and the price is pretty good. 

Frida wears a size small and she weighs 8 pounds. We also love their tshirts. Does anyone have any comment about leg covering in winter? We live in NYC and it gets windy and pretty cold- Frida loves her walks but she's already shivering if we go out without her tshirt. I think her legs should be covered as well as her core but have no idea how to go about that- snowsuit? Pajamas under coat? Leg warmers? Will she hate that?


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never seen a dog hoodie with a zipper...so cute, and functional too. I'm definitely considering getting Chica one.


----------

